# Rail Referendum Watch



## Anderson (Nov 6, 2012)

Since there are about 20 referendums on the ballot in different places (LA, Virginia Beach, etc.) that I can't hope to round up all at once (or even know where to look since I don't know where they're all being held), I'd like to see if we can consolidate results into one thread. I'll also throw in the Honolulu mayoral race here given that the light rail line there has been THE issue in that race. Other than that, though, I'd like to keep general election stuff out of here per board guidelines.

So...anybody know how anything is going?


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 6, 2012)

Here's a good list of links to results of transportation-related issues.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 6, 2012)

Anderson said:


> Since there are about 20 referendums on the ballot in different places (LA, Virginia Beach, etc.) that I can't hope to round up all at once (or even know where to look since I don't know where they're all being held),


The best place to look for this info is at the Center for Transportation Excellence.


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 7, 2012)

In Washington state, two transit-related issues were on the ballot. A caveat: since we do all-mail balloting and ballots could be postmarked through election day, it is generally several days before close races are called.



> Proposition 1: Pierce Transit {Tacoma] measure still too close to call
> 
> A measure to increase Pierce Transit funding by raising local sales tax was too close to call Tuesday.
> 
> ...






> In Clark County, Washington, just north of Portland, it looks like voters have rejected Proposition 1, a 0.1% sales tax increase (a penny on every $10 purchase) slated primarily for operating and maintaining a light rail line across the Columbia River. ...
> 
> But this vote wasn’t just about transit or taxes. Instead, it was positioned as a referendum on the Columbia River Crossing, the troubled $3.5 billion project to widen the I-5 bridge across the Columbia, while adding a light rail line between Portland and Vancouver. ... the proposition’s defeat represents a double setback for the project: first, because the feds won’t give money for transit construction unless localities first agree to pay for operation and maintenance; and second, because Washington state law prohibits local transit agencies from building “high capacity transit” without voter approval.


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 7, 2012)

From Hawaii:



> Caldwell beats Cayetano in mayor's race
> 
> Former city Managing Director Kirk Caldwell won the hotly contested race for Honolulu mayor, defeating former Gov. Ben Cayetano in a contest widely seen as a referendum on rail.
> 
> ...


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 7, 2012)

Here is a set of links to transportation-related election news. http://dc.streetsblog.org/2012/11/07/todays-headlines-850/


----------



## Eric S (Nov 7, 2012)

Seems to have been a mixed bag (for simplicity, I am assuming all transit projects/proposals are worthwhile).

Positive votes in Arlington County, VA; Honolulu, HI; Orange County, NC; and Virginia Beach, VA.

Negative votes in Clark County, WA, and both Alameda County and Los Angeles (right now it doesn't look like either one has received the necessary 2/3 vote in favor).

Plus, plenty of other smaller (mainly bus only) votes both ways, and the Kansas City and Los Angeles streetcar votes will not be finalized until December.


----------



## Anderson (Nov 7, 2012)

The Alameda County and LA ones are a mess because of those 2/3 requirements. Add that to the long, long list of things screwed up about CA...

Edit: On the LA referendum, I can't help but wonder how much they could _actually_ bring forward with that hike. The problem is that the effect doesn't start for something like 30 years...discounting for the passage of time, I can't see them raising a huge amount of money in relatively current bonds to be paid off with that revenue.


----------



## afigg (Nov 8, 2012)

Eric S said:


> Seems to have been a mixed bag (for simplicity, I am assuming all transit projects/proposals are worthwhile).
> 
> Positive votes in Arlington County, VA; Honolulu, HI; Orange County, NC; and Virginia Beach, VA.
> 
> Negative votes in Clark County, WA, and both Alameda County and Los Angeles (right now it doesn't look like either one has received the necessary 2/3 vote in favor).


I would say that the transit referendums did pretty well overall, given the current political climate. CA and LA will be moving ahead with many transit and intercity rail projects; the failure of the LA sales tax extension will only delay some transit projects. That the referendum fell just short of reaching a 2/3rds super majority means that they may try again in 2 or 4 years - or find other ways to fund the projects, despite CA's messed up tax system.

The positive results for the light rail plans for Norfolk/VA Beach and in the NC Triangle area are good news for Amtrak because in 10-15 years, there should be decent LRT systems for Amtrak to connect to in Norfolk and Raleigh & Durham. Add Charlotte and it makes for a good foundation to advance the SE HSR project. yes, Norfolk is not on the SE HSR route, but it could become regarded as a branch in the same way PHL to Harrisburg or NYP to Albany are for the NEC,


----------



## AlanB (Nov 8, 2012)

Here's a nice little summary:



> Overall, voters approved pro-transit ballot measures in 13 of 19 local public-transit-related ballot initiatives on Tuesday, according to the American Public Transportation Association (APTA).


Further details can be found here.


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 8, 2012)

Here are a couple of additional summaries.

http://t4america.org/blog/2012/11/08/tuesdays-vote-strong-support-for-more-transportation-options-nationwide/

http://dc.streetsblog.org/2012/11/08/suburban-voters-wisely-reject-proposals-to-withdraw-from-regional-transit/


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 9, 2012)

Clark County Republicans blast Columbia River Crossing, call for complete redesign



> Ten Southwest Washington Republicans, buoyed by voters' rejection of light-rail funding for the Columbia River Crossing, said Thursday the giant bridge must be completely redesigned.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 11, 2012)

From Tacoma, WA. This won't affect Sound Transit commuter trains, I believe.

Pierce transit regulars worry as Prop 1 vote count winds down



> Thousands of Pierce County transit riders are hoping for a miracle. As of Sunday night, there were about 15,000 votes left to be counted and Proposition 1 was losing by around 695 votes.
> 
> Proposition 1 would increase the sales tax three tenths of one percent. If it fails, all weekend routes and weekday service after 7 p.m. will come to a screeching halt. Service for the disabled will also be reduced.


----------



## DET63 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Pierce County Unofficial Election Results*

This report created: Sunday, November 11, 2012 4:35 PM

*To view the most recent results, press "Refresh" on your browser.*

*Total *

*Precincts* *502*

*Registered Voters* *442,985*

*Ballots Counted* *327,841*

*Percent* *74.01%*

*Pierce Transit*

Approved 94,256 49.82%

Rejected 94,951 50.18%

Over Votes 32

Under Votes 14,021

I would assume Over Votes would be votes both Yes and No, whereas Under Votes would be ballots that left the question blank.


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 13, 2012)

Pierce Transit recount is likely, but campaign will need to pay.



> UPDATED: Price tag for full Pierce Transit recount: $200,000
> 
> One quirk with ballot measures: Unlike races for elected office, close vote counts on ballot measures don’t prompt automatic recounts. Only if one side or the other decides to fork over the money, would the ballots be recounted.
> 
> Auditor Julie Anderson told me today that a complete recount would cost $200,000.


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 22, 2012)

Pierce Transit measure is nearly dead; no recount decision made



> Opponents of the Pierce Transit measure all but declared success Wednesday, as the measure was failing by 708 votes and only about 751 ballots remained to be counted in the county....
> 
> The measure was failing 50.18 percent to 49.82 percent, with 100,553 votes rejecting and 99,845 votes approving it.
> 
> ...


----------



## afigg (Dec 5, 2012)

The final votes are in for the Measure J referendum in Los Angeles County to extent the transit sales tax for 30 years to allow transit projects to be sped up with bonds to be paid off by the extended tax baseline: it got 66.11% of the votes, but failed because it needed to exceed a 2/3rds super-majority of 66.67%. So it fell 0.56% short despite getting what in most elections would be considered an overwhelming victory. Guess they will try again in a few years.


----------

